
Why trying to be a sysadmin to save $20/month is a bad idea - brianjackson
https://kinsta.com/blog/sysadmin/
======
crookshanked
Well this starts off as a decent read and then turns into an advertisement
real quick... Guess it worked as expected though as they made me aware of
their service and curious about plans. Poster is the author of the article.

